# How to confirm rallies



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I must have missed something but whats the procedure to confirm attendance at rallies, is it the same for meets? 

stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Stew

To confirm Rallies you just reply to one of the automatically sent e-mails, one sent when you book initially or the reminders sent 21 and 14 days before the event.

Sorry don't know if it's the same for Meets, I just assumed it was.


----------

